
A New Look for Facebook - guptaneil
http://www.behance.net/gallery/Facebook-New-Look-Concept/6504647
======
Firehed
Visually pretty, but the grid is completely non-functional. I don't know where
to start looking to get at the information I go to Facebook to find. The other
pages look better, but still seem to be a summation of current design trends
rather than any sort of innovative new way to display the information (which
is fine, but not interesting to me).

I also agree that it looks a lot nicer because of the high-end stock photos.

Edit: scrolling down further, there are some other UI refreshes that I do
think improve the experience overall - the calendar and photo album views
stood out to me. But I think it's important to use ugly people with weird
names in your designs to gauge how it will actually look in production! The
dark theme on pages, for example, looks very clean with Apple and Adobe as
featured, but I imagine will look pretty dreary to stare at all day.

~~~
wildmXranat
>But I think it's important to use ugly people with weird names in your
designs to gauge how it will actually look in production!

I .. I'm not sure if you're serious, but that is either smart, insulting or
both. It's true that cleavage and nice smiles were there, but noting it as a
non-production look, - that's a bit bleak.

The design looks great. I can't wait to hear my friends opinions as I don't
use Facebook on regular basis.

~~~
jmduke
My friends aren't overwhelmingly ugly, but they certainly don't take
production-quality pictures. Judging a social app's beauty by the stock photos
is like judging the fit of a shirt by how it looks on the model.

~~~
catshirt
this is not a fair analogy. if a model _chooses_ to wear a shirt that fit
poorly, then you are allowed to question the model's ability to dress
themselves.

likewise, if Facebook _chooses_ to saturate their pages with images they know
are generally poorly shot, you are allowed to question Facebook's ability to
dress itself.

~~~
cookiecaper
but facebook _doesn't_ choose what photos get uploaded. They simply provide
the platform for it and the content is up to the users. Most users take photos
with camera phones, not DSLRs.

~~~
catshirt
your argument is fallacious in that i never made the assertion that Facebook
chose what photos got uploaded. my point is exactly the opposite of that. (but
i reserve some responsibility here- see my other response which clarifies a
fallacy in my own argument).

a. Facebook does not get to choose what photos get uploaded

b. Facebook knows the overwhelming majority of these photos are of poor
quality

as such, it would be short sighted for Facebook to incorporate a design which
relied so heavily on shitty user generated photos.

~~~
acchow
I'm not sure what point you're trying to make. Most comments above your's
point out that the linked design prototype looks attractive mostly due to the
high quality images. If implemented as the actual Facebook design, much of the
appeal would be lost. That is, the prototype did not take "shit user generated
photos" into designs at all. Facebook on the other hand, does.

------
hnriot
It's much easier to make it look "gorgeous" when the timeline is full of
gorgeous people, beautifully photographed.

~~~
tangue
I just uploaded a version with some crap instead [1], and it still works fine.
These Metro styled tiles looks great whatever content you put in, the problem
is the space wasted to achieve this look.

<http://imgur.com/H9Tri>

~~~
human_error
Facebook is about displaying posts in descending order. This screenshot is way
to confusing. It's too hard to follow posts. It may work for, say, Pinterest
but it wouldn't work for Twitter and Facebook.

------
ladon86
Awesome, I look forward to purchasing my OEM copy of Facebook Home Premium 8!

~~~
kaliblack
My thoughts exactly, except my joke was going to be the reverse.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Facebook purchasing your copy of kaliblack Home Premium 8?

~~~
baseh
More like Facebook selling a copy of ScottWhigham Home Premium 8 (to
advertisers)

------
jblock
This is really pretty.

This is impossible to use.

This doesn't take into account the fact that not all photos are stock photos,
not all monitors are good at rendering fine serif fonts on dark backgrounds,
some users need affordances for buttons and interactors, and that the fluid
grid with no spacing whatsoever between content areas makes some information
nearly impossible to scan.

------
mnicole
For years, before Behance redesigned their layout (which I think was sometime
last year), the way that it sorted projects when you stumbled across the site
was by popularity, so the popular ones just kept getting more popular. A
project called the "Facebook Facelift" from 2009
(<http://www.behance.net/gallery/Facebook-Facelift/314489>) was (is?) the most
popular project on the site, and is equally thorough with a video to boot. I'm
going to take a guess that the designer here was looking to piggyback on the
success that project had, rather than create an honestly useable/consistent
design (not that this is a justification of how poor some of the concepts are,
but rather a reason why someone would spend so much time working on something
as tedious as this despite the UX issues it creates).

------
johnmurch
Love the design and new ideas. Although judging by the way facebook has been
moving it lacks 1 main ingredient, Ads.

I know I hate them as much as you do, yet still buy them, but keep in mind
that ad integration should be not only important with design but a must.

Just my $0.02 :)

------
mediacrisis
Aside from the obvious "this looks like the new myspace and windows 8 mashed
together", I would be curious to see how this concept would fare with what
people ACTUALLY post to Facebook. People with no concept of image quality or
resolution. People I call my friends :)

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Those were my exact initial thoughts. I am surprised this isn't the most
highlighted aspect to be honest.

~~~
d1ab0lic
I also immediately thought that this is very reminiscent of the new myspace
look.

------
unreal37
Have to admire how thorough the designer was. Redesigning even the "events"
pages? That's some level of detail there.

And this redesign will probably work across tablets and phones too, as
everything is "big" and "tablety".

But I would not want my Facebook profile to turn into a Metro UI-esque photo
collage lacking detail or order.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I _totally_ disagree.

They weren't thorough enough to really bother with much of the text anywhere,
given the amount of lorem ipsum and many-gendered John Smiths.

Content wasn't really top of the list of priorities, it seems, which I think
is a bit of a mistake if you're trying to 're-design' something driven
_entirely_ by content.

Despite that, this concept is pretty much all about an in-your-face layout of
pretty pictures that looks incredibly difficult to make any real sense of, and
might as well be a collage of 2013's cargo-cult trends-to-come.

~~~
MartinCron
_Content wasn't really top of the list of priorities, it seems, which I think
is a bit of a mistake if you're trying to 're-design' something driven
entirely by content._

This reminds me of all of the times where I enountered disappointment that the
actual functional implementation "didn't look as good" as the flat mockups
because the actual content had sections of varying sizes.

Content in the real world? It's messy and uneven. If you can't design for
that, you're doing more harm than good.

------
danso
I scrolled up and down for about 15 seconds trying to figure out if this
screenshot was supposed to be a concatenation of multiple Walls or if it was
one long wall view (I think it's the latter):

[http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles14/398559/projects/65046...](http://behance.vo.llnwd.net/profiles14/398559/projects/6504647/69d246ffc5fac4a619e4b852b9c2f807.jpg)

That kind of visual confusion is a bad thing. I understand the desire to move
away from lines and boxes within boxes. But elegant lines should not blur
functionality.

Also, how would this design look when trying to accomodate the many kinds of
statuses that do not have banner-size-worthy photos? My guess is not very
well.

~~~
the_bear
Your last point is a huge problem with the Google+ Android app. I like the
normal g+ website, but on the mobile app it assumes that every single post is
just a pretty picture. That app is a usability nightmare because they failed
to grasp how people actually use social networks (which is strange since the
design on the normal website seems to understand this just fine).

------
ChuckMcM
So on a somewhat random note, I wonder when it will become true that this sort
of thing will ensure the design never gets used. My reasoning here is based on
watching the evolution of the entertainment industry, and industry lawyers.

So it used to be someone could say "Wow, wouldn't it be funny if Gillgan had a
secret crush on Mary Anne and the skipper found out and used it against him?"
and some writer for the show might say "Yeah, that would be funny, and maybe
include a variation of that in the show."

Except there came a time where the show would air, that "someone" would show
up, lawyers in tow, and demand compensation for using their idea. Which, after
some pretty amazing litigation, the studios paid, and which resulted in pretty
much any idea that was ever shared with a writer, or person associated with
any show, was put on the list of 'things we can never do for fear of being
sued.'

I'm surprised we haven't seen more of this already frankly.

------
k-mcgrady
It looks good but it doesn't seem like it would be as useful as the actual
Facebook design. It also remind me of the new MySpace design.

<https://new.myspace.com/play> [Video]

------
xpose2000
Not too bad, but here are a few observations:

1) It feels too dark. Dark is fine, but there doesn't seem to be enough
contrast to even it out.

2) The news grid is too hard to follow. Not sure where a new story begins and
ends.

3) You forgot about advertisements in these mockups. Ads can't be an
afterthought. Especially for a public company.

------
timme
The lack of flow that Metro provides was not lost when copying it.

~~~
gdonelli
like

------
Zimahl
Here's an idea: why not code it up?

I mean, Facebook isn't that revolutionary in terms of a site - there's a user
with a login, there are comments, there are pictures. A demo site wouldn't
need a scalable infrastructure to show off these ideas.

I'm just not so sure that some of the site controls would be possible in a
browser. It's very tablet-y with controls that we are accustomed to in our
phones and pads but not on a desktop. Also, it's very horizontal, which isn't
typically very friendly on handhelds.

~~~
prostoalex
>>> A demo site wouldn't need a scalable infrastructure to show off these
ideas.

You can also get actual FB data via API.

------
sergiotapia
"nice" to look at, absolutely terrible to scan. I don't know where to begin
and the 'noise levels' on every element is pretty much the same, making me
feel very lost. Imagine a layman using this.

------
sktrdie
This is all very nice from a design point of view. But from a User Experience
point of view, it's horrible. Each screen is totally different, there's
absolutely no consistency between views.

I would like for things to go back to minimalist and simple. After all, the
human brain can concentrate only on one thing at a time, so why show 20
different things on a page, when you could make the experience so much better
with just what's essential for you in that very moment?

Facebook is a social network where you can view info about what your friends
are doing. A good UX needs to do only that, and nothing more.

------
alan_cx
I cant understand how this design type is liked so much. I find the whole
"flat" thing confusing and counter intuitive, and these days not exactly new.
Given the title, I was hoping for something original.

~~~
hassy
I agree, flat design is in vogue (and is done badly most of the time). Where
were all these designers with their beloved flat designs before Windows Phone
came out? Rhetorical question, I know exactly where they were: designing and
blogging about faux 3D iPhone-inspired UIs.

------
spauka
This is nice but isn't it basically the design of the new myspace rehashed?

------
benguild
Notice how there are no ads in the layout. The ads are often what make a
layout tricky, as is providing a reliable degradation for low-end browsers and
computers.

------
jordanbrown
Its a gorgeous look because of Samantha, the profile used in designs. ;)

------
dmackerman
Great, another mosaic of shit I can't visually organize. I think it needs more
stock photos as well.

Are we done with this kind of stuff already? Do people think that Facebook
just haphazardly through together their current UI without doing extensive
user testing?

------
downandout
I like the look, though some of it would need to be changed for functional
purposes. My question is...why not implement such an interface via a
plugin/extension and actually make it a reality for anyone that wants it? It's
possible from a technical standpoint. There are already a few plugins that add
themes etc. but not the this extent.

That would be an interesting business...create better/specialty interfaces for
utility websites implemented by third parties via browser plugins. Maybe have
a different and more convenient view and tools on Facebook depending on what
you are trying to do on the site at the time (marketing view, developer view,
time-killing view, etc).

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _My question is...why not implement such an interface via a plugin/extension
> and actually make it a reality for anyone that wants it?_

Oh, a couple of reasons.

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-bans-browser-
plu...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-bans-browser-plugin-fgs-
and-its-developer/6955)

[http://www.fbpurity.com/news/important-news-facebooks-
legal-...](http://www.fbpurity.com/news/important-news-facebooks-legal-team-
have-told-me-i-am-banned-from-facebook-because-of-f-b-purity/)

~~~
downandout
I'm well aware of FB purity, but if enough people were doing it, FB would
learn to embrace it - probably as long as you didn't nix their advertising.

------
jakejake
Given the change-averse nature that I notice a in many of my facebook friends
- I think a design change this radical would cause people to absolutely freak
out.

I actually like this design though, it reminds me a lot of Microsoft's new
aesthetic.

------
telecuda
I pitched this Facebook concept on HN last month but got no love here. No
interest or not seen?

<https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151391609962845>

------
t4nkd
Aside from the photo gallery, which actually feels improved, I think
everything else about this redesign went in totally the wrong direction. A
massive sect of users is stuck in the "give me simple, stupid" mindset, and
the platform popularity is really to blame. While it's a decent attempt at
"beautifying" the interface, I think it's somehow more confusing.

Also, the design seems to be missing a way to shove hundreds of ad impressions
into my eyeballs with each click -- a definite thumbs down in the facebook
world.

------
bmuon
Well, the newsfeed replacement doesn't do justice to the rest of the design.
The newsfeed is terrible but I think the rest is pretty decent. I disagree
that it's mostly aesthetics and no design. There are some good ideas in there.
This are the main points for me:

a. The dark theme is a bit weird for Facebook. Recently there was this good
article posted here[1] about background colors and motivations. It says white
backgrounds ("low arousal" themes, according to the author) are for
utilitarian websites and dark backgrounds for hedonistic motivated designs.
Facebook is both, but I think our moms wouldn't use it with a dark theme.

b. The use of the screen real state is great. Facebook is really bad at this.
This design looks like it could adapt to different screen sizes really well.
It's almost the equivalent of Smashing Magazine for social. Really good,
although it'd have to avoid horizontal scrolling on desktops which get weird
very fast.

c. All interactive targets are quite big yet they look good enough for a
website to be displayed on a desktop machine. That's not easy to achieve.

Overall I think this is more of a concept for a Win8 app, mostly based on the
video in which it seems like the home page is a "live tiles" sort of thing. It
could be made into a great website that uses the full screen with a bit of
work. And that's a direction that most websites are lacking nowadays.

[1] [http://kaikkonendesign.fi/user-motivation-determines-the-
bes...](http://kaikkonendesign.fi/user-motivation-determines-the-best-color-
scheme-for-your-website/)

------
azharcs
IMO, its an extremely average redesign.

Major problem is responsive design, its not scalable for content heavy sites.
Same code scaling for different screens, makes sense in theory but is
nightmare in practice. I've been part of couple of projects where-in we learnt
the hard way. Hence, you don't see any big site use responsive design in major
way. Almost all sites (Facebook, Amazon, Flipkart) go with a different sites
for mobile & desktop.

Also the use of white text on dark background is extremely hard to read. Hence
you see pretty much every content-rich site uses white or light background
with dark/grey text. An exception might be Myspace which went with dark
background approach and failed miserably in engagement.

When using any site, we like consistency. By incorporating panels which open
up from both left and right side, it provides an inconsistent feel while using
the site. My usage might be completely different from yours. It is important
to keep the overall layout consistent with content personalized based on users
needs.

------
espadagroup
It kind of looks a little like the new myspace..

~~~
mtgx
I thought the same.

~~~
craftman
LOL, same here :-)

------
brandonhsiao
Personally, I would find the design much more functional if there were padding
between individual "items" and each item were in its own clearly defined box.
Also, if we could keep the widths/heights consistent my eyes would flow much
more easily. Essentially this would be like the Facebook layout right now,
except with perhaps 3-4 items per row instead of one.

I quite like the login screen. In the new "Twitter Bootstrap" era of web
design I think this design is much more what users would expect/be used to. I
just don't like two things: the login button, because that color is not
Facebook-y; and the background, because it's obnoxious, basically says "look
at all the cool people using Facebook, come join us!", and one thing I've
always liked Facebook for not doing). Take away these two and it looks amazing
(and functional).

All of this could happen without changing any aesthetically fundamental
components.

------
d0m
It always looks goodwith hot girls everywhere; Sadly, my Facebook is more
about old "friend" whining about temperature.

------
mburshteyn
Facebook, brought to you by Microsoft Windows.

~~~
emersonrsantos
Exactly what I've thought.

------
arihant
I sure hope that the grid is religiously chronological. Otherwise, this design
has the same fundamental flaw that the current timeline has - rearrangement of
stories that is not easy to predict. The current timeline moves stories from
left to right, into and out of folders making finding a story impossible. This
design will do that to by rearranging the grid after every story comes
through.

I'm not sure why designers would think this would appeal. This is like
throwing a pile of papers on the desk. And rearranging them each time a new
sheet is added.

------
youssefsarhan
The hype around this Facebook redesign is a testament to the fact that the
user never knows what they want. He neglected revenue, typography, balance,
rhythm and purpose, but that's obvious, I guess, I hope. Frozen within the
current paradigm of Facebook, bickering with itself, it fails to push the
argument in any direction. Good man for trying, but we have to think higher.
Does Facebook even need to be a website or an app? If we're going to design so
recklessly, why not commit to it? What if the solution was no Facebook?

------
duqee
Really love this design, it is eye candy, maybe not very user friendly for
most. Reminds me a little of the new MySpace design. One thing I did notice
about this design, you have not added any space for advertising space. We all
know how much Facebook love to ply our feeds and right hand column full of
sponsored ads these days. If this was seriously a option for Facebook (which i
know is hypothetical) they would first look at how they can montenize from
this design.

------
zaidf
When a huge percentage of your supposed new design is covered with stock
photos of pretty people, it makes it extremely hard to judge _objectively_. On
the other hand, that is a great sales tactic.

I always felt it is kind of wrong for designers to use stock photos that
represent best-case uses instead of typical-case photos. Best case photos show
models smiling. The typical-case pictures are poorly taken photos or random
gifs or someone not very photogenenic.

------
tablet
It's a very, very bad re-design. \- Grid is hard to track and keep an eye on.
You will constantly lose information and get frustrated pretty quickly \- Long
comments with 20 words per-line is bad for reading. You will have hard time
jumping to the new line. \- Navigation is quite complex and will turn many new
users down. It is good for experience users though. \- In reality you will not
have such nice videos and photos. So it is quite artificial.

------
RoryH
Ack! I wish designers would not always augment their designs with good looking
people smiling, it only slants the emotional reaction in the designs favour
when the real content in practice will rarely be as pretty/optimistic.

I think all designs should use unfavourable photos so as not to influence the
overall design... e.g - <http://i.qkme.me/3sfkf8.jpg> :-)

Otherwise it's a vast improvement over the current FB

------
onlyup
Personally, I think this looks awful. It doesn't look organised and I'm not
sure where I should be looking. Seems like a complete UI failure to me.

------
prisonguard
Nothing seems clickable apart from the anchors in the mast.

Tile layouts have no place on pcs where pointing devices are used to interact
with interfaces,however they seem to be a natural fit on tablets.

Nielsen wrote an article recently on major drawbacks of this trend.

[http://www.nngroup.com/articles/windows-8-disappointing-
usab...](http://www.nngroup.com/articles/windows-8-disappointing-usability/)

------
smokinjoe
I don't know exact details about the content delivery process for loading
various pages on Facebook, but this doesn't seem to follow the standard
they've set at all. It mixes together parts that make up the various content
blocks that load asynchronously.

It's really pretty and nice to look at, but it's one of those nightmare
designs that didn't get much development thought.

------
geuis
Pretty from an artistic point of view, but the Win 8 design influences are
clearly visible. The only place I've seen the Metro look really good and
functional is on Windows Phone. The ascetic doesn't work on the desktop. It
kind of works on tablet (Surface) but the massive UX problems with Win8
prevent a clear analysis of the style in that form factor.

~~~
FredFredrickson
I'm not quite sure what you mean here. I agree that there are a few small
issues with this re-design, but I don't see how Windows 8's "massive UX
problems" manifest themselves here. Are you saying that just because the
buttons / "tiles" in this design are more chunky than things that you're used
to?

------
chimpscanfly
The full use of the screen is quite nice when there is less is happening, such
as the About page. And while the Dashboard/news page is clean, it could be
rather overwhelming to look at and visually cluttered with poor pictures.

The one area I think he did fantastic in is of the displaying of individual
pictures, events, finding friends, and company pages.

------
cheneytsai
So Facebook for Windows 8?

------
angelomichel
It looks like a Microsoft concept. It has nice features, don't get me wrong.
But I wouldn't like it to be the new design because of lots of reasons. Mostly
because I don't like tile-structure for timelined events. I find that very
confusing and looks messy. (Plus looks bad when your window is small).

------
chrisringrose
I'm not too familiar with Facebook's APIs, but could someone just go ahead and
make a live version of Facebook like this? I know there are 3rd party iPad
apps, what about a web version? (Not that I'd use this one - looks too crazy -
but someone could come up with a different look I prefer.)

------
slajax
Thank you windows 8 for "inspiring" a whole generation of designers to rip you
off.

In all seriousness, I've seen this same style concept for more then a few
redesigns as of late. I fear for the design industry sometimes. I guess it's
better then rounded corners, reflections and drop shadows though.

------
RookToH7
Imagine this design with poorly filtered instagram pictures and fishy facebook
application ads all over the place, instead of brilliantly lighted
professional photographs of beautiful women.

It's a great work of art from a design perspective, but quite unfeasible to
turn into the real thing.

~~~
JacksonGariety
It's a great work of art from a Silicon Valley marketing perspective since it
looks so attractive. It's a design disaster.

------
pgcosta
This is a very nice contribution of how to "prettify" facebook. Facebook is
and has been so ugly, and in many ways just complicated and not functional. I
also believe this may be flawed but I think facebook really has to do
something about it's design.

------
meerita
Let's stress test it. He only shows a case scenario where the user has a
1600x1200 screen. The first example is the chaos itself. The rest seems eye
candy and well done. I guess, with all the propaganda he's getting it will be
contracted at Facebook.

------
Groxx
All these kinds of redesigns assume we all have tons of high-res, color-
balanced, artistically-balanced, beautiful photos of everything. Have you
looked at people's Facebook albums lately? I think it might have a different
effect with real data.

------
languagehacker
Yay, more linkbait from a small, unknown company that thinks they can do a
tech giant's job better than them through the sheer power of design! This will
look awesome on my Microsoft Surface. Can't wait for Facebook to take the
hint.

------
kaliblack
Having white on black and black on white next to each other makes it hard to
transition. Hiding nav mobile-style on a desktop is an extra click for no
reason.

There's a lot of work into how it looks, but very little into how it will
actually work.

------
revskill
Facebook is all about marketing, marketing yourself to the world. That's why i
hate it, i prefer the tool like Yahoo Blog: very ugly design but it's useable
and useful. Facebook's new design just makes the marketing faster.

------
therandomguy
Since I'm not as pretty as Samantha I suspect my page would look this good to
glance at. Also with the grid view my eyes won't know what direction to travel
in. So I fear that my page would be neither pretty nor functional.

------
hcarvalhoalves
There are good ideas, like the profile page (which right now serves no purpose
on Facebook). Sadly, my Facebook is not a wall full of models, and this design
seem to fail to account for anything that isn't a photo.

------
kgosser
"The models will have children, and get a divorce. Then find some more models,
everything will run its course."

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dSYgd5Elk>

------
bicknergseng
Amazing how high quality, HDR-blasted stock images distort reality. Replace
those with more typical pictures of crappy iPhone pictures about things no one
cares about, and I imagine it looks far less pretty.

------
BUGHUNTER
Come on, you are all very brainy people - is really anybody here using
Facebook? Ok, for making money out of the dumbheads that do not care about
their data, but using it yourself??? Crazy idea!

------
lolcatstevens
I love that these slides only show white people. Looks the same to me.

------
Apocryphon
It doesn't just look like Metro, to me. It looks like Encarta circa 2000. Not
necessarily a bad thing at all. The aesthetics just really remind me of turn
of the century Microsoft software.

------
kidgorgeous
Hate to be that guy, but I'm guessing black people don't use facebook?

------
theklub
It should just look like outlook 2007 with each "email" being a post that will
open up when you click on it. Obviously a lot of other minor changes but that
would be a great interface.

------
kingkawn
This looks like what ad agencies wish we did on the internet

------
so898
Designers make dream Programmers fuck themselves to make the dream come true
To this design, I think it should be an application rather than a webpage.

------
Joyfield
I wish i had the money to get a proper design for my latest little project
<http://Rendip.com>

------
thongly
Looks nice, but - and don't necessarily take this as an insult - it seems very
"Microsoftish" for some reason. Nevertheless, I like it!

------
th0ma5
I always wanted to like behance, but they never hired engineers, only
designers, and I could never get the site to work consistently.

~~~
Aco-
uh, and what makes you think that? I work in the NY tech sector and would
argue the opposite. The Behance network has one of the better tech teams in
the city.

~~~
mnicole
I'm going to agree with you re:the opposite. The Web Design Served category
(supposedly the best of the best on the site) posts some seriously awful stuff
(stock photos, overuse of textures, bad typography, poor UX practices). When I
emailed them to ask who curated the site and if they were an actual web
designer or just a random intern, I was told it was curated by the entire web
design department. I stopped visiting Behance after that.

------
LeonimuZ
Even though it looks cool, I don't like desktop websites to look like
overblown touch/mobile sites/apps. It just doesn't look right.

------
ddelphin
Love the design but its missing a key section... The ads... Without which
Facebook would not even consider something like this

------
volker48
They should really use more photos taken with crappy cameras in less than
optimal conditions so it looks more realistic.

------
jopt
This just goes to show that the previously known as Metro look can be overdone
just as badly as rich leather and linen.

------
nickpersico
This is really well done, but it relies too heavily on the users providing
good content (clean, high res images).

------
yablos
Imagine this but instead of awesome professionally shot pictures it is just
full of crappy webcams. It is awful.

------
jeffk1337
My eye is all over the place with these designs. Very difficult to distinguish
content/photo pairings.

------
lr
So, how does this design look when you put the "average" person's photos into
the slots provided...

------
Link-
Visually appealing and gorgeously executed, but HELL NO to the
"windowsification" of facebook...

------
kmfrk
One of those designs that make you wonder whether design without function is
design at all.

------
simpsn
I don't understand why so many support this, it would be a terrible experience
to navigate

------
cicero
It looks like their trying to ride on the coat-tails of the success of Windows
8.

------
nej
It looks like nice, but where would the "Find singles around your area" ads go
:)

------
JacksonGariety
Aesthetically petty, yeah, but horribly designed. The best design is no
design.

------
orthecreedence
I'm sure they'll love the absence of the ad space plastering the current site.

------
laureny
All the people in this presentation look like professional models.

And "colloseum", really?

------
rhokstar
Great- more non-data driven design innovation. Just. What. We. Need. :(

------
piqufoh
Is this official and endorsed by FB? Or is it just an artist's mock up?

------
krebby
No. Just no. Too many carrets, visual clutter, and form over function.

------
ditoa
Reminds me a lot of the MySpace redesign video a few months back.

------
madprops
would you like facebook if it looked like this?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud96cWPBTws>

------
xenen
This looks eerily similar to late Microsoft design patterns.

------
wildtype
Wow, what happen? Facebook reqruited windows8's UI designer?

------
Draco6slayer
This looks curiously like the interface on the new myspace.

------
eurodance
I'm sure they've put layouts through a focus group or two.

------
praveenyadav
Is this upcoming facebook profile or proposed idea?

------
realrocker
Hmmm...let's put some ugly people in their and test.

------
chimpoo
The new look has tempted me to rejoin facebook...

------
dendory
Pinterest for Facebook, basically. I'm not a fan.

------
hoffsam
This looks just like Facebook with the Metro UI.

------
frozenport
When did cluster fuck become a design paradigm?

------
anonymouz
My buzzword detector burnt out on the title slide.

Pretty though.

------
hobbyist
The wall design reminded me of Orkut scraps :-)

------
j15e
Instant headache

------
tpowell
WHAT DID YOU DO WITH ALL MY FAVORITE ADS?

------
frankblizzard
Inspired by Lumia 920 and Windows 8 :D

------
ankit84
FB may end up hiring this designer :(

------
kundiis
Seems looking like the new myspace?

------
vinitool76
when is it going to be live? Is it going to be live for desktop users too or
just ipad?

------
buffportion
Is gorgeous the new beautiful?

~~~
qdpb
Considering it is one of Steve Jobs' buzz words, no.

------
rickyconnolly
By god, it's like timeline^2 !

------
gtirloni
Let the usability wars begin!

------
photorized
Windows 8 meets MySpace 2.0

------
TommyDANGerous
This looks ultra amazing.

------
dynabros
It just doesn't work

------
suyash
too much going on...need to simplify it!

------
shmerl
Nah. Their new look should be like this:

[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/41/Barbed_w...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/41/Barbed_wire_in_the_sky.jpg)

